# Line-set Routing Question



## martythepainter (Aug 31, 2007)

I have a question regarding the routing of a line set for an AC Coil. I am poor a** Painter SO Before you guys go ballistic on me, Let me say that I am just doing the nasty rough in work to save some cash. I am gonna have a pro solder and charge the system. Basically I replaced a old Furnace this winter with an almost new Unit that included the AC system.

My Question is this. Is there a problem with routing my lineset under the crawl space and out instead of up through my attic? This will allow me to use a 35' set instead of a 50' set. There will be about a 55 " drop from the Coil fittings to the lowest point under the floor and it will rais about 24" at the condenser end.

Thanks for your time


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

That shouldn't be a problem. if you want to get real anal about it you could put in a p trap at the lowest point to make sure the oil is returned to the compressor. However most manufacturers will allow the evaporator to be below the condenser by a certain amount. Check with your manufacturer


----------



## beenthere (Mar 5, 2009)

An inverted trap should be made at the condenser area.
And the horizontal line in the crawlspace, should slope toward the condenser.

The inverted trap helps to prevent oil from draining back into the line set. And the slope of the lines toward the condenser. Helps the oil continue to move toward the compressor during off cycles. And while it is running. So the compressor is never starved for oil.


----------



## DuMass (Feb 6, 2008)

I notice that some condensers have what appear to be oil traps formed in the internal lines to the compressor. I'm wondering if this is just another way manufactures make sure it gets done without actually relying on installer competence, similar to the internal pre-installed LL dryers?


----------

